

Moonshot Innovation 101: Part 1: What is it & do you fit the profile - antifragile
http://www.slideshare.net/SebastienMurat/the-art-of-the-moonshot-part-i

======
antifragile
This is a quick 101 `shallow dive´ into on moonshots, if you're one of those
BIG thinking types, but with feet firmly planted in reality. Part 2,
forthcoming early next week, is my base template to hack, tackle, assault such
innovation, & with biotech examples from my experience, but you could modify
to your chew, whatever the flavor, I suppose.

